# Mineral for hooves



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know I saw it somewhere but am unable to find it when I need it. Can someone tell me what mineral is most lacking in a goat who has perpetually bad feet. ALL the other goats in my herd needed only minor trimming today, however Pickles feet were horrendous. Way over grown, delamination starting, and just generally icky. They all get the same feed, same mineral mix (manna pro), all are copper bolused 3x/year. What am I needing to give her a little more of.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe it's copper. Maybe she in particular needs a tad more when you bolus?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Nancy. She doesn't look deficient but with goats looks can be deceiving. maybe I should up her to 4x/year instead of the 3. This doe is the herd queen and probably gets more than her share of the feed. I don't feed corn cause its too hot and I would really have a problem if I did.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

In looking around for other possible mineral deficiencies that cause the hoof issues I ran across this fantastic page. It appears a lack of sufficient copper can cause a whole host of issues.

http://www.saanendoah.com/nutritionalprob.html


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I know that horse suppliments for healthy hoof growth feature biotin. But I really don't know if there is something else for goats' hooves.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I gave Pickles a little more copper and will smear some iodine on her tail web tomorrow. Hopefully in 9 months she will have nice hooves again. He hooves were soft due to the wet ground and that made it much easier to trim. I dripped copper tox on them to ward off any development of hoof rot. I'll also try to start trimming a tiny bit off each week till I get them in good shape. They've never been real great but hopefully they'll get better soon.

I also just had this weird idea on how to get them in the correct shape. Is there something I can use to mark the hoof blood line that will stay from week to week? Will permanent marker stay on for a week? I can redraw it weekly as I trim. I would like to use this to make sure I trim in the correct shape.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a doe like that. I have been trimming a little every two weeks, and they look way better (when I bought her they were curled up in the toe) but it takes a while. Mine get Sweetlix meat maker minerals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a doe that has horrible feet too. The others are generally fine unless the ground stays wet for a while, then they are like fingernails...growing lol
This particular doe I think is definitely needing copper. We just gave her a copper bolus less than 6mo ago right before she was bred <she kidded yesterday>.

I too had been wondering besides copper, what would help? Particularly 1 foot that is a reoccuring issue for her in the wet months. Keeps getting pockets between the hoof wall and the sole, and you can only cut so much of the side of the foot away as well as the sole. It's been very frustrating.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got a cashmere doe up here from Colorado who has some serious foot problems, so I am also interested in learning more on this topic. Would the horse hoof stuff you paint on be okay for goat feet? Would it do any good? I appreciate how several people seem to have a lot of the same questions as I do at about the same time, and even more I appreciate all the great suggestions from those with more knowledge and experience, so thank you very much everyone!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not too sure about the painted on horse hoof stuff. I use CopperTox or the other one ( same stuff but different name thats a little cheaper). Its in a bottle and its sorta dripped onto the bottom and inside surfaces of the hoof. It needs to get into all the cracks and crevices to kill off any icky bacteria. Be very careful when applying cause its bright green and gets everywhere. Anything it touches will be stained green for life and it really stinks with a chemical smell.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

If you just want to make a little line on the hooves you could use a quick-dry nailpolish.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I use Zinpro for hooves. The coop actually has it premix'ed into certain goat mineral types. Like the Supreme Goat mineral and the Foundation Goat mineral with Zinpro. If you are one that gives added copper they have a sheep and goat mineral with zinpro too (which does not have copper in the mineral mix). You can also buy just the Zinpro as a stand alone supplement if you use a certain type of mineral already that you like. Zinpro cuts back on hoof issues and even other issues. http://www.zinpro.com/products/procare-line/procare-zn

I love the stuff.

On a side note though I still have one doe that has bad front feet. When I had got her she was from a big herd and did not get handled much. Her feet were is bad shape and I have worked and worked to get them to were they are now. Still nothing amazing but better then they were. I normally trim her every 2 weeks until she gets close to kidding. Since she gets worked up a bit over her foot maintenance I try to keep her calm closer to kidding so they end up getting a little longer again.

Pat Coleby had a wonderful section in her book about hoof rot and hoof scald. If you have the old book it starts on page 241. She states that you can use a copper wash made of " two tablespoons of copper sulfate, one tablespoon of vinegar put in one liter of water" use as a wash/scrub. I have never had to use this but I do keep the stuff on hand to make it.

She also says to use the copper sulfate mixed with dolomite and vitamin C powder for two days but I (Knock on wood) have not had to use that either. If you need the amounts for that it's the bottom of page 241.

I really think that the added Zinpro has been a life safer on hooves here for me as we live in a pretty wet area (natural springs) and with all of this rain so far none of my critters have had any issues other then my one doe but that is mainly due to hoof length.

Hope this helps!


----------

